# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Sindicatos y asociaciones forman una mesa del agua para luchar contra la privatización del Canal de Isabel II

## Embalses

*Sindicatos y asociaciones forman una mesa del agua para luchar contra la privatización del Canal de Isabel II* 
07-11-2008 (Europa Press)Europa Press

Los sindicatos UGT, CC.OO., la Federación Regional de Asociaciones de Vecinos de Madrid (FRAVM) y Ecologistas en Acción formarán una mesa del agua para impedir que se privatice la gestión del Canal de Isabel II y concienciar a la población sobre la importancia de cuidar un recurso natural imprescindible para la vida .

La secretaria de Salud Laboral y Medioambiente de UGT, Marisa Rufino, explicó hoy que el fin de esta iniciativa es "promover la cultura del agua basada en la sostenibilidad y la gestión pública". Por eso, anunció que se realizarán "jornadas de sensibilización entre la población y de debate y apoyo a los trabajadores del Canal".

Para Santiago Martín, de Ecologistas en Acción, "el agua no puede ser un negocio porque se trata de un bien público que pertenece a todos los ciudadanos". En este sentido, tanto él como el resto de los presentes no entendieron "cuál es el fin de la privatización de una empresa económicamente rentable y que además ha conseguido disminuir el consumo del agua en un 13 por ciento entre los madrileños".

En opinión de Martín, la privatización de la empresa "deteriorará" el suministro de agua por "posibles recortes en la plantilla sin tener en cuenta la reducción de este suministro". "Si se deteriora la calidad del agua, los ciudadanos tendrán que beber agua embotellada, un gasto que asciende a 75 euros mensuales en una familia de cuatro personas, mientras que ahora mismo esa misma familia paga 0,30 céntimos de euro por la misma consumición", agregó.

En cuanto a la conservación medioambiental, Martín incidió en el hecho de que las campañas realizadas por el Canal de Isabel II hayan conseguido reducir el consumo de agua en un 13 por ciento, algo "impensable en una empresa privada porque sería ilógico que abogasen por ir en contra de sus propios beneficios".

El portavoz de los ecologistas se refirió a la construcción de los dos nuevos embalses que tiene previsto realizar el Gobierno regional, aludiendo que, además de "no ser necesarios", uno de ellos, el de la Sierra Norte, "inundaría bosques de robles, pinares, riberas y lugares donde viven colonias de animales protegidos". "Sin poner un ladrillo más, Madrid tiene garantizado el abastecimiento de agua actual y para nueve millones de habitantes", explicó.

Más contundente se mostró el portavoz de la FRAVM, Francisco Caño, quien aseguró que estaba "harto" de ver cómo la presidenta de la Comunidad, Esperanza Aguirre, "se empeña en gobernar la región como si fuera un cortijo de su familia". "Estamos hartos de que en esta comunidad se hagan las cosas porque sí", sentenció.

El portavoz de CECU-Madrid, Antonio López, declaró que "para que el acceso al agua de todos los ciudadanos se produzca en términos de igualdad, la empresa que lo gestione debe ser pública", por lo que consideraron que "la privatización sería enormemente perjudicial para los consumidores".

El secretario de Política Institucional de CC.OO., Jaime Cedrún, elogió los logros que a lo largo de más de 150 años ha conseguido realizar la empresa que gestiona el agua de los madrileños, y no comprendió cómo "una empresa que ha generado en 2007 unos 76 millones de euros de beneficios, y que para el 2009 se prevé que tenga más de 90, puede privatizarse". "Además de ser un buen negocio, tiene un patrimonio de suelo de más de dos mil millones de euros", insistió.

Cedrún reprochó a la presidenta regional que "se empeñe realizar políticas liberalizadoras cuando son un fracaso", y la animó a "no seguir con esta aventura de radicalidad ideológica".

CULTURA DEL AGUA Y CAMPAÑAS INFORMATIVAS

La Mesa por el Agua en Madrid tiene como objetivo promover una cultura del agua basada en la sostenibilidad y teniendo en cuenta su gestión integral pública. Para conseguirlo, las entidades que la constituyen apoyarán las iniciativas de los trabajadores de la empresa, realizarán movimientos en contra de la privatización de la misma, se constituirán mesas de conferencias, ciclos de debate y charlas informativas, entre otras medidas.

Todas las iniciativas se llevarán a cabo porque los miembros que constituyen la mesa están convencidos de que los más de 2.200 trabajadores del Canal de Isabel II se enfrentan a cambios que pueden ir desde la pérdida de empleos hasta reubicaciones o expedientes de regulación, lo que "debe preocupar al Gobierno autonómico en esta época de crisis".

Tal y como exponen en un manifiesto, "otros riesgos potenciales derivados de los intereses del capital privado pueden materializarse en el momento en que los beneficios de explotación se reduzcan, ya que siempre habrá alguien interesado que plantee recuperarlos vía incremento de tarifas, reducción de costes, reducción de plantilla y pérdida en la calidad del servicio".

Por todo ello, anunciaron que el próximo día 13 se realizará una manifestación desde la Plaza de Jacinto Benavente a Sol para reclamar la titularidad pública de la empresa, ya que según ellos, el Ejecutivo de Esperanza Aguirre "tiene un grave problema de concepción de lo público".

Por último, reclamaron que la gestión de los Teatros del Canal sean gestionados por un organismo público, en este caso por la Consejería de Cultura y Turismo de la Comunidad de Madrid y que no se transfiera a empresas privadas.

----------

